
Code for the User, Not for Yourself - yegor256a
http://www.yegor256.com/2015/02/12/top-down-design.html?2015-06
======
sogen
Oh man, this is so important.

Yesterday we had a meeting, and this one guy in the team couldn't even imagine
that we are NOT the users, so he was unable to take a different point of
view...

It was a long discussion but totally worth it.

